# Willowbrook in the Pocono's



## gnipgnop (Jun 20, 2009)

Has amyone visited this resort?  Got a "getaway" from II for a visit this October.  What's the resort like?


----------



## bookworm (Jun 20, 2009)

We were there at Christmas and head back tomorrow. I haven't been at Split Rock in the fall so I can't comment on that. The two bedrooms are large with two one bedroom lockouts. The furnishings are fairly nice I would say. Comparable to Wyndham in my opinion. I see that you own at Waterside - probably comparable to that as well. One of the best features is the jacuzzi in the larger one bedroom side. VERY nice. There is a little deck - very small - just two chairs. There is a larger covered outdoor area for everyone to enjoy with rocking chairs. I liked the spaciousness of these buildings. The location is quiet, but quite far from the activities. You need to use the shuttle or drive.

Willowbrook is the nicest part of the resort. Other sections, including the main check in and activities building, are older and not as nicely done. One of the stand out features of this resort is the activities program. There are many things to do, especially for families with children, though other ages and interests are represented too. You can see a sample of activities on the split rock website. This is one of our favorite parts of the place. Also, the indoor waterpark is quite nice, though pricey. If you want to do this, it may be worth checking out the activity card. However if you choose "off season" days to visit, the savings may not be significant. In my experience, those exchanging in also get the timeshare owners discount. During October I would imagine that there would be some outdoor festivals, golf, and fall foliage that would be highlights. 

I believe there is a very comprehensive review in the reviews section.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Bookworm:  Your information was very helpful.  Hope weather is good.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 22, 2009)

I just came back from Willowbrook Lake Harmony. I was thinking I need to write a review soon.
I stayed in building 3, 3rd floor. It was 2 bedroom l/o, and bigger one bedroom unit has jazzuci and full kitchen.
Everything is quite new and overall, it is a nice resort. Not that many luxury features, but well stocked and has many things to do with kids.
Timeshare users get $5 discount for water park.
The only thing I didn't like was, there's no washer/dryer in each unit, people use laundry room, I didn't use it though.
Food in Galleria is nice, not "excellent", but "good" with reasonable price. Indoor pool is not that good, my kids didn't want to use it.
If you go to gift shop, you can buy a basic grocery things like milk, juice, quick food, shampoo, soap, etc...
Overall, it was a great place to stay, and staffs were helpful and kind, there was no issue in unit at all, so enjoy your trip!


----------



## anne1125 (Jun 23, 2009)

October will be very pretty in the Poconos.  Check out the Crossings factory outlet if you have extra time.

Anne


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for the information.  We are looking forward to out stay here ~ quiet and relaxing is what we're looking for and, of course, a nice, clean resort and unit.  Again thanks


----------



## AMJ (Jun 23, 2009)

I love Willowbrook. I have stayed there in the winter and spring. We're going there this summer in mid August for 4 days. I have never exchanged my timeshare weeks to go there but have purchased getaways through II and Condo Direct Vacation Rentals. 

The units are not luxurious but they are nice and very clean. There are lots of activities for both adults and kids. I agree with the OP about the indoor pool. The water is extremely cloudy so we never swim in the pool.

You can go to http://www.splitrockresort.com and see pictures of the resort and some of the activities.

Joyce


----------



## Arnie (Jun 23, 2009)

*Just one more thing about that area!*

Although there are many things to do. One of my favorite things was always the delaware water gap trolley ride. Not too far away. Also don't forget Mount Airy Casino. Only slots but still good to get the edge off.


----------



## mcmartymc (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm staying at Willowbrook this week, I agree with the comments from above, pm me if you have any questions or if you need any additional information.  
One other comment, there is a $1 charge to enter the resort, every time you leave the resort and reenter you have to pay the $1, I believe the guards go home at 9 pm though.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, you pay $1 at any entrance before 9pm, but you can show the receipt to the stores/restaurant to get $1 deduct. So that $1 receipt has $1 worth.
I used that $1 receipt at ice cream parlot, and got $1 deduct.
My friends arrived at the resort after midnight, and there was no guard or charge at all.


----------



## bookworm (Jun 27, 2009)

We are staying here now too - heading home tomorrow. It has been a wonderful week. Some additional highlights that we did this time....

Hawk falls walk - a GREAT time there. It was a car caravan planned by the resort but I'm sure you could just get directions too.

Just a bit further is the ancient bolder field. Wow - this was a big highlight for our family. It is very rare. Get the info on where it is - about 25 or so minutes from the resort - maybe 15 minutes past Hawk Falls.

Check any specials at the waterpark - they had an evening special this week.

During the months that the Pocono Raceway is open (not sure about October) they offer a free tour of the raceway in a pace car. We went on a day when there was a driving school. This was great fun to watch. You can also participate in the driving school if that is an interest for extra $$$.


I have now discovered not all buildings are the same here. We had the opportunity to see buildings one and three. Building one has adjoining units that are exactly the same. Building three has a smaller side with a smaller fridge, breakfast bar (no dining table) and no jacuzzi tub. Building three has a dirt field view at the moment where a golf course is being built. Building one was a much better fit for our purposes though building three was newer.

Enjoy!


----------



## bookworm (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry - accidental double post.


----------



## Larry (Jun 27, 2009)

*Going September- Labor day weekend*

We just exchanged for a week starting the Friday before Labor Day. Not sure if we can stay all week since my wife probably will not have enough vacation time but we will at least be there till after dinner on labor Day or stay till Tuesday Morning. It's about a 3 hour drive from where we live on long Island so it's a fairly short trip.

We are confirmed into a 1BR "A" unit. does anyone know if that's the larger 1BR with the jacuzzi?

Hope to just relax and use the facilities including the water park for a long weekend. We had a week that was expiring in December and we are already booked for London starting thanksgiving and two weeks in Aruba for January so with the short drive to the poconos this seemed like a good use of our week that we didn't want to go to waste.

If anyone has any questions we can check it out and respond when we get back.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Larry:  

We will be checking in to see what you think about the resort and hopefully get all the details.  It sounds like a pretty nice place and, like you, we just want to go somewhere nice and quiet, maybe play some golf (if weather permits) fish in Lake Harmony and of course.......visit the Casino.  Dosen't sound too quiet now that I write it all down.  We were at the Poconos 48 years ago on our honeymoon.....Mt. Airy Lodge.  It will really be a "blast from the past" seeing the area again especialy how it has changed.  Please post what you think of the resort.  We have a one BR also but all it says is that it sleeps four (4).  Can you let us know when you return if this is the larger 1 BR or the small one?  

TYIA   Mary


----------



## Larry (Jun 28, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> Hey Larry:
> 
> We will be checking in to see what you think about the resort and hopefully get all the details.  It sounds like a pretty nice place and, like you, we just want to go somewhere nice and quiet, maybe play some golf (if weather permits) fish in Lake Harmony and of course.......visit the Casino.  Dosen't sound too quiet now that I write it all down.  We were at the Poconos 48 years ago on our honeymoon.....Mt. Airy Lodge.  It will really be a "blast from the past" seeing the area again especialy how it has changed.  Please post what you think of the resort.  We have a one BR also but all it says is that it sleeps four (4).  Can you let us know when you return if this is the larger 1 BR or the small one?
> 
> TYIA   Mary



OK I will let you know when I get back. I will also write a TUG review.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jul 31, 2009)

*Charge*



mcmartymc said:


> I'm staying at Willowbrook this week, I agree with the comments from above, pm me if you have any questions or if you need any additional information.
> One other comment, there is a $1 charge to enter the resort, every time you leave the resort and reenter you have to pay the $1, I believe the guards go home at 9 pm though.




We have been exchanging into Split Rock for a few years and when we were there in Sept 08 it has only been 25 cents for the toll.  So they raised it from 25 cents to a dollar in less than year?


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 31, 2009)

That toll was 25 cents 25 years ago when they first put up the toll booths.  When they raised the rates, they were just making up for lost time!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 1, 2009)

bookworm said:


> Just a bit further is the ancient bolder field. Wow - this was a big highlight for our family. It is very rare. Get the info on where it is - about 25 or so minutes from the resort - maybe 15 minutes past Hawk Falls.



Here's some trivia for you - 
If you take your car from Split Rock's Galleria to the Boulder Field at Hickory Run, it's about a 15 mile drive.  If you walk through the woods, the boulder field is only one and a half miles southwest of the Galleria.


----------



## avelox (Jun 9, 2010)

*Whatever Happened To Larry?*

Whatever happened to Larry?


----------

